# Cần làm gì khi lỡ tay đổ nước lên laptop?



## Kenzy (4/7/18)

*Làm đổ nước lên laptop không có nghĩa bạn đã phá hỏng chiếc máy tính của mình, cũng không nhất thiết buộc bạn phải mang ra tiệm sửa chữa, nếu bạn biết phải làm gì ngay thời điểm đó và thực hiện thật nhanh gọn mọi thao tác cần thiết.*





​
Đối với nhiều người, quán cafe là một nơi làm việc lý tưởng - ít nhất là cho đến một ngày định mệnh khi bạn lỡ tay làm đổ ly cafe sữa Sài Gòn to bự lên chiếc laptop "cần câu cơm" của mình. Chất lỏng có thể phá hủy các thiết bị điện tử một cách nhanh chóng, nhưng bạn có thể cứu chiếc máy tính xấu số kia nếu hành động thật nhanh.

*Tắt máy ngay!*
"_Trước tiên, đừng hoảng sợ_" - Joe Silverman, chủ nhân của New York Computer Help cho biết - "_Điều đầu tiên phải làm là rút phích cắm điện, sau đó nhấn giữ nút nguồn trong 5 đến 7 giây cho máy tắt hoàn toàn. Đừng phí thời gian tắt máy theo cách thông thường"_. Nếu máy tính vẫn bật cho dù chỉ vài phút sau khi bị đổ nước, nó có thể bị đoản mạch, khiến các linh kiện bên trong bị hư hỏng vĩnh viễn. Bạn càng tắt máy nhanh, cơ hội cứu sống máy càng cao.

Nếu laptop của bạn cho phép tháo pin một cách dễ dàng, bạn nên làm ngay sau khi tắt máy. Một số laptop hiện vẫn trang bị các viên pin có thể được lấy ra với một thao tác đẩy chốt đơn giản; số khác buộc bạn phải tháo toàn bộ ốc ở mặt lưng mới thấy được pin. Nếu bạn không ngại mất bảo hành, cứ mạnh dạn thực hiện; nếu không, cứ để yên như cũ.

Tháo bất kỳ ổ đĩa USB hay thiết bị nào đang cắm vào laptop, bởi bạn phải đảm bảo không có thứ gì đang dùng điện còn sót lại trong hệ thống vào lúc này.





​
Bên cạnh đó, "A_n toàn là điều đầu tiên mà người ta thường bỏ qua khi hoảng loạn_" - Kay-Kay Clapp, chuyên viên sửa chữa của iFixit cho biết - "_nhưng điều quan trọng là bạn phải ngăn bản thân khỏi bất kỳ hiểm họa điện giật nào có thể xảy ra - đặc biệt nếu bạn đang đứng ngay nơi có nước hoặc quần áo bị ướt. Trong trường hợp đó, thay vì cố rút phích cắm, hay tìm cầu dao hoặc nút tắt nguồn điện và tắt nguồn tại đó. Nếu bạn thấy bất kỳ hơi nóng, khói, hơi nước, bong bóng, phồng hay nóng chảy, tránh đụng vào thiết bị"_.

Sau khi thiết bị đã tắt và nơi bạn đứng đã an toàn, hãy dọn dẹp một chút.

*Lật ngược máy lại và để nó khô*
Lấy một miếng vải khô và lau sạch chất lỏng trên bề mặt laptop, đặc biệt tại khu vực gần bàn phím, quạt gió hoặc các cổng kết nối, đồng thời mở nắp máy đến mức tối đa. Lật ngược laptop lại, đặt nó lên một khăn bông hoặc thứ gì đó có khả năng hút nước và chờ nước rút hết khỏi máy. Bạn không nhất thiết phải bung máy nếu bạn không muốn, nhưng nếu có thể, hãy tháo nắp dưới đáy máy và chùi sạch các linh kiện bên trong bằng một miếng vải mềm trước khi thực hiện thao tác trên.

"_Tôi thường bảo mọi người để yên máy trong vòng 24 giờ nếu có thể_" - Silverman nói - "_Đó là thời gian lý tưởng. Nếu bạn không có thời gian, ít nhất hãy để 4 giờ. Ngay cả khi nó trông có vẻ đã khô thì nó cũng đã bị đổ khá nhiều nước, nên hãy cho nó thêm thời gian để bay hơi hoặc rút hết mọi chất lỏng_". Nên nhớ, càng để lâu, càng tốt.

Và dù nhiều hướng dẫn trên Internet cho rằng nên cho máy vào một thùng gạo, Clapp và Silverman đều không khuyên làm điều này mà hãy để laptop khô tự nhiên. "_Gạo chẳng giúp ích là bao trong việc giải quyết tình huống đổ nước_" - SIlverman cảnh báo - "_Có khi bạn lại phải mất thêm công sức chùi sạch gạo, vốn có thể lọt vào trong một số linh kiện. Nó thực sự không làm được gì đâu, và thậm chí nó có thể gây hại cho hệ thống sau này_".






​*Mang máy tới tiệm sửa chữa*
Sau khi làm xong các bước trên, bạn có thể cắm điện và thử bật máy lên. Trong nhiều trường hợp, máy sẽ khởi động bình thường. Nhưng theo Clapp thì bạn nên mang nó đến tiệm sửa chữa cho chắc!

"_Bạn thấy một thứ gì đó hoạt động sau khi đã khô không có nghĩa là chuyện đã được giải quyết_" - cô nói - "_Một khi chất lỏng đã xâm nhập, ngay cả khi nó đã khô, nó có thể để lại các khoáng chất có khả năng dẫn điện đến các khu vực không nên dẫn, gây ra sự ăn mòn linh kiện theo thời gian_". Điều này đặc biệt quan trọng nếu bạn làm đổ thứ gì đó không phải nước - như soda hay cafe chẳng hạn - bởi những thứ này chắc chắn sẽ để lại các vết cặn sau khi khô. Tiệm sửa chữa sẽ chùi sạch các linh kiện bằng các dung môi mạnh, hoặc các máy lau chùi chuyên dụng.

Nếu bạn rành công nghệ và không muốn phí tiền cho các tiệm sửa chữa, bạn có thể tự mình chùi sạch thiết bị. Hãy mở laptop ra, lấy bàn chải đánh răng nhúng một ít vào cồn isopropyl 90 độ hoặc cao hơn, sau đó chà sạch bất kỳ vết cặn nào bạn thấy trên các linh kiện. "_Tập trung chú ý khi lau chùi để tránh gây hư hỏng hay vô tình làm lung lay các linh kiện nhỏ trên bo mạch. Chú ý các đầu kết nối và phần cuối của các sợi cáp để ngăn sự ăn mòn xảy ra ở bề mặt tiếp xúc của chúng_" - Clapp nói. Sau khi bo mạch đã sạch và khô, bạn có thể kiểm tra các phần cuối của cáp để xem có dấu hiệu ăn mòn không và lắp mọi thứ lại như cũ.

Cuối cùng, hãy nhớ một lời khuyên an toàn nữa: nếu pin đã tiếp xúc với bất kỳ chất lỏng nào, bạn nên mua một viên pin mới. Chất lỏng không chỉ làm hỏng pin, nó còn có thể khiến thiết bị không an toàn khi sử dụng.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

